# Christopher Love on God permitting Satan’s assaults



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 18, 2020)

The Lord suffereth Satan [to] assault us, that we may hereby come to a sight of our own weakness and infirmities, when we have received many foils, and learn to rely upon his help and assistance in all our dangers: for so proud we are by nature, that before we come to fight, we think we can repel the strongest assaults, & overcome all enemies which oppose themselves against us by their own power, but when we see our selves vanquished by every small temptation, we learn to have a more humble conceit of our own ability and depend wholly upon the Lord, as you may see in _Deut. 8.2._ and _13.3. _...

For more, see Christopher Love on God permitting Satan’s assaults.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

